# Help on trt and test levels not rising much??



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have attached blood work labs for past several months. I started at VA with no AI which drove my estrogen through the roof. I went to a trt clinic after I could feel my estrogen going through the roof. Starting at VA and at clinic I've been on 200mgs of cyp per week. I break it up and take it twice weekly. The clinic said my levels are still low, and they want to put me on some pellets administered by incision I've never heard of because 200mgs of cyp is most they do. Everyone says 200mgs per week is high for trt, so why are my levels not high? Are the pellets a good idea? I'm 41yrs old, and weigh about 210. Height 5'10", and I'm an electrician so I walk alot during the day. I still feel pretty tired alot and like I'm not getting much out of trt. I'm attaching lab results from oldest to newest beginning on 6/23/2021 and ending 4/19/2022.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m confused. What the lab result with the test result of 1,290? That’s not high enough?


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m confused. What the lab result with the test result of 1,290? That’s not high enough?


One was from where I got tested same day I took my shot. Dr said not to do that or it will drastically raise test levels and drop estrogen levels. If you compare it to the rest, she's right. Did you look at any of the other tests? What do you think of them?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 30, 2022)

The most recent of 528 is definitely low for 200 mg of testosterone. How many days after pin was that?

Your free test is lowish too. What’s your SHBG value? You can try taking Boron to free up more test.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

Shgb? I don't believe I have a test on that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Shgb? I don't believe I have a test on that.


Sex hormone binding globulin it binds with testosterone and transports it around. Some test just stays bound and unusable.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sex hormone binding globulin it binds with testosterone and transports it around. Some test just stays bound and unusable.


I'll have to ask for that. What can be done to help with that?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'll have to ask for that. What can be done to help with that?


See what it is first. 

How many days after pinning was the 528 test performed?

But yea, the 528 isn’t optimal. Your body just metabolizes testosterone differently than most. They would bump up your dose but seeing scripts like that for vials raises red flags for your doc. So that’s why they want to go the route of pellets. It’s not a big deal. 

Lol, obviously we’d all prefer the vials.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

At the time of the test level being 525, I was taking 200mgs once per week. It had been a week since my last shot. The Dr said breaking my doseage up twice per week would in itself raise my levels.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

Also, I take kratom daily to help with energy and work, could kratom be killing my SHBG?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Also, I take kratom daily to help with energy and work, could kratom be killing my SHBG?


It's likely that kratom has effects on endocrine function, but the nature and extent of those effects aren't super clear yet (as far as I know)

That said, it certainly isn't helping.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 30, 2022)

For reference:









						Kratom, an Emerging Drug of Abuse, Raises Prolactin and Causes Secondary Hypogonadism: Case Report
					

Background. Kratom is a drug derived from the leaves of the tree Mitragyna speciose, which is native to southern Thailand. The route of administration is oral. Kratom has become increasingly available in the United States. The active ingredients in the ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				














						Current perspectives on the impact of Kratom use
					

The leaves from the tree Mitragyna speciosa, commonly known as Kratom, in the coffee plant family (Rubiaceae) are commonly used in their native habitat of Southeast Asia as a stimulant to sustain energy during hard day labor and as an opioid-like analgesic ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				














						Kratom—Pharmacology, Clinical Implications, and Outlook: A Comprehensive Review
					

Kratom, or Mitragyna, is a tropical plant indigenous to Southeast Asia, with unique pharmacological properties. It is commonly consumed by preparing the leaves into decoction or tea, or by grinding them into a powder. Recent evidence has revealed that ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				













						A coincidence of addiction to "Kratom" and severe primary hypothyroidism - PubMed
					

Here we present a case of a coincidence of addiction to "Kratom" (botanically known as Mitragyna speciosa Korth) and developed severe primary hypothyroidism. We are discussing a possibility that high dose of indole alkaloid mitragynine (the major alkaloid identified from "Kratom") might reduce...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Dex (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> At the time of the test level being 525, I was taking 200mgs once per week. It had been a week since my last shot. The Dr said breaking my doseage up twice per week would in itself raise my levels.


That is pretty low only 7 days later. Breaking it up should help. I got back on a month ago and got labs yesterday. 1323 and I was doing 60mg every 3 days. Estrogen was 66. I didn't pay for the Free Test though. I am lowering my dose, actually switching to every 4 days to see what that does.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 30, 2022)

Dex said:


> That is pretty low only 7 days later. Breaking it up should help. I got back on a month ago and got labs yesterday. 1323 and I was doing 60mg every 3 days. Estrogen was 66. I didn't pay for the Free Test though. I am lowering my dose, actually switching to every 4 days to see what that does.


Really, I'm usually 900 to 1100 7 days after 160 mg.  I only do that the week before labs because when I break it up into two .4 ml injections, I end up with > 1,500 some times.


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2022)

Doing 100 mg twice per week could both bring up the trough Test level and lower your Estradiol. 

I'd try that before pellets.


----------



## B Ware (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> One was from where I got tested same day I took my shot. Dr said not to do that or it will drastically raise test levels and drop estrogen levels. If you compare it to the rest, she's right. Did you look at any of the other tests? What do you think of them?



1290 is a great score I would think for it being the same day as your injection. It hasn’t even peaked in that amount of time so theoretically let’s say you probably peaked around 1500ish (total guess) 48 hours or so after that injection. I definitely think spiting your dose is the way to go. You are fluctuating quite a bit which can’t be healthy or feel great. Would be curious to see your score after 5-6 weeks or so after spiting your dose.

Do you have base labs? You should as your doctor didn’t just put you on trt without seeing that it was actually needed. What was your T level at natty?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 30, 2022)

Split your dose, twice a week. Take bloods the morning of your shot, before you pin that day. Be sure when you get the bloods done, you are FASTED; glucose will lower your total test.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Doing 100 mg twice per week could both bring up the trough Test level and lower your Estradiol.
> 
> I'd try that before pellets.


I've been doing that for 3 or more months now. Not really any change
 Def helped the acne though


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I've been doing that for 3 or more months now. Not really any change
> Def helped the acne though


What do THOSE blood tests say then? The ones you posted were from 1x per week shots, as you stated here... 


BlueDog10 said:


> At the time of the test level being 525, I was taking 200mgs once per week. It had been a week since my last shot. The Dr said breaking my doseage up twice per week would in itself raise my levels.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

B Ware said:


> 1290 is a great score I would think for it being the same day as your injection. It hasn’t even peaked in that amount of time so theoretically let’s say you probably peaked around 1500ish (total guess) 48 hours or so after that injection. I definitely think spiting your dose is the way to go. You are fluctuating quite a bit which can’t be healthy or feel great. Would be curious to see your score after 5-6 weeks or so after spiting your dose.
> 
> Do you have base labs? You should as your doctor didn’t just put you on trt without seeing that it was actually needed. What was your T level at natty?


I have been splitting my does. My initial blood levels were extremely low, but I cantbremember and can't find them on the VA site. I started my trt at the VA, but they don't prescribe an AI, and I could feel my estrogen going through the roof.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> What do THOSE blood tests say then? The ones you posted were from 1x per week shots, as you stated here...


The last three labs, going left to right, are from twice a week injections. The second to last is high because I took my shot in morning and had blood drawn that afternoon.


----------

